# Retro Gaming



## M444KNG

Does anyone still play the older consoles at all?


----------



## SBM

I only play old games - I have Galaxians and stuff like that on my phone!
I havn't played the old consoles for a while but a few have been released recently in mini form with a lot of preloaded games and I really like the idea of these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-C...rds=mini+snes&qid=1557732119&s=gateway&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-C...rds=mini+snes&qid=1557732148&s=gateway&sr=8-2

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SEGA-Mega-...87&s=gateway&sprefix=mini+sega,aps,167&sr=8-1


----------



## M444KNG

I’ve got a small collection of retro consoles, and the two Nintendo mini ones are part of it. They are really good and I would recommend them


----------



## virgiltracey

I play a fair bit on emulators. I use RetroX as a front end and currently have over 8k games across the major consoles.

I've got my niece playing video games now but she's only interested in Super Mario World from 1988, she's 7.


----------



## Shiny

My lad (well i say lad, he's 19 now) has all my old consoles (SNES, Megadrive), he's got an original Gameboy (just changed the screen on it) and a load of various DS's.

He's got an up-scaling thing that costs £180 that converts the signal from CRT to LED TVs, a capture card for recording, all sorts of connectors so he can even use a SNES controller on his phone when playing emulators.

All his t-shirts are something to do with the SNES or Kirby and he can tell you the different serial numbers on the versions of the CPU in the SNES. He's somewhat obsessed :lol:


----------



## M444KNG

[/QUOTE] he can tell you the different serial numbers on the versions of the CPU in the SNES. He's somewhat obsessed :lol:[/QUOTE]

:lol: I have to admit that's pretty cool


----------



## Darlofan

I get my ps2 out from time to time to play Atari games on. Never play anything modern but Asteroids still has me hooked.


----------



## AnthonyUK

virgiltracey said:


> I play a fair bit on emulators. I use RetroX as a front end and currently have over 8k games across the major consoles.
> 
> I've got my niece playing video games now but she's only interested in Super Mario World from 1988, she's 7.


The best game ever made. Absolutely pixel perfect.
Has she seen any of the Yoshi games? Yoshi's Story is delightful.


----------



## Brian1612

Still going back and playing classics from the N64/PS1 era. Name zelda and Final Fantasy... don't make them like they used too!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

I have a NES Mini that I 'upgraded' and play all my childhood games on.

Need to buy a new controller for it for the extra buttons though.


----------



## mattr8700

I brought the SNES mini about 18 months ago, and 25 years on from the original, I’m still unable to complete Super Mario World


----------



## HEADPHONES

I still play William's Defender from the 80s on a small handheld emulator.
I don't think to this date there is a faster more adrenaline pumped space shooter game.

I can only dream to be as quick as this dude


----------



## Shiny

I could watch that for hours. I used to have the Acornsoft Planetoid version for the BBC 32k back in the 80s and got pretty good at it. Same tactics, reduce mutants by destroying all humans bar one or two and then carry them to avoid going into space. Reverse thrust to get as many aliens on screen, smart bomb, boom, pick off the clusters for an extra life. I was usually unlucky with hyperspace respawns though, often spawning on an alien :lol:

Great stuff.


----------



## Shiny

I love the internet! http://bbcmicro.co.uk//jsbeeb/play....img/discs/11/Disc001-PlanetoidAKADefender.ssd


----------



## WRX

This is my setup in my front room. Xbox one X. Original NES with everdrive cartridge which is a tradition NES cartridge which has an SD card slot and it holds every game on an SD card. It has instant loading and saving. Original SNES also with an everdrive cartridge. Nintendo Wii and a 16K ZX Spectrum with SD card reader which also allows instant loading. I do have cassette player and a collection of games on tape but for convenience the SD card reader is perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

I always dreamed of being Fred Savage in the 1989 film The Wizard.
I was 9 at the time but he was like a super hero.lol


----------



## 350Chris

My brother and I have been trying to get the retro SNES, N64, Megadrive etc. back catalogue plugged into the LED TV's - but every cable combination that we have tried has failed....what is the secret?


----------



## WRX

350Chris said:


> My brother and I have been trying to get the retro SNES, N64, Megadrive etc. back catalogue plugged into the LED TV's - but every cable combination that we have tried has failed....what is the secret?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

Yeah - tried one of those...Everything was out of sync

Will have another go in a couple of weeks, I won't be beaten by it - it is probably user error that needs a touch more concentration than I was (drunkenly) giving it last time!


----------



## WRX

350Chris said:


> Yeah - tried one of those...Everything was out of sync
> 
> Will have another go in a couple of weeks, I won't be beaten by it - it is probably user error that needs a touch more concentration than I was (drunkenly) giving it last time!


I have no scart sockets on mine so this is the only way I can do it. They need to be pushed in very tight otherwise they might not work properly. I have to put my tv in game mode otherwise the lag is very bad. Using that input I can use ZX Spectrum, NES, SNES and the Wii without any issues. Keep trying mate, it's worth it! There are solutions out to get these old consoles connected by HDMI but they can be very expensive, to use the NES as an example the cost of getting the work done is more than the cost of a decent NES console in excellent condition but thee are plug and play type HDMI cables for the N64 that are cheaper. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

My lad uses an OSSC for his SNES, i've just text him and this was his reply -

"Sync-on-Luma RGB cable into an OSSC, it will probably only work for the Mega Drive if his TV's that picky though
And it won't work at all with the N64 because that only outputs composite"

I can bug him if you need info, he's a proper retro geek.


----------



## Shiny

https://www.videogameperfection.com/products/open-source-converter/


----------



## 350Chris

Cheers guys - I am away this weekend so will have a bash next week

As the cold draws in, I have a craving for Goldeneye, Mariokart and SuperMario sessions


----------

